# Spoilers within spoilers?



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

How do you put spoilers into spoilers into spoilers, and so on and so forth? There's a topic I want to organize with spoilers (i.e. Separate games into 3D Graphics > RPG > Game), but it won't let me put a spoiler into a spoiler.


And yes, before you mention anything, I do know that this is spoilerception and yo dawg. You don't have to mention it.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Testing.

hmm...I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> like this?



yeah, just like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you're quick with the edit button bro.

if it's not here you likely won't be able to do it.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

multiple opening spoiler tags, one spoiler closing tag. 



Spoiler




edit: hmmm.... why can't i do eet?


----------



## person66 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

How did you do that?



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Spoiler









It won't let me do that.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

```
[SPOILER][spoiler][spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/SPOILER]
```
You need the capitals.


----------



## Aijelsop (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

Edit) I am dumb. Disregard this.


----------



## person66 (Aug 24, 2011)

It gets really buggy, though, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

why does "/div>" show up?


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha! I love how everybody has to try it out. xD

My turn!



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoile
r
]















































[/spoiler][/SPOILER]

I got it working! Just did what machomuu said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does get kinda buggy. Like this message. Its inside the spoiler thing, but I wrote it on the outside :S

EDIT: And now its on the outside! :S


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2011)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoile
r
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



TESTING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































































[/spoiler][/SPOILER]

^Just testing. Messed up a bit. But it works


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Haha! I love how everybody has to try it out. xD
> 
> My turn!
> 
> ...


Actually Person66 should get the credit, I just displayed it in code.


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 24, 2011)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoile
r
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



hey :I
























































[/spoiler][/SPOILER]

some small error oO why is there an error ?


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

you only need to make the S capital on the first spoiler tag, the rest can be lowercase, but there's always an extra spoiler that you can't put anything into


```
[Spoiler] i should put something nice in here[/spoiler] Spoiler 1[Spoiler] [center]Spoiler 2[/center][Spoiler] Spoiler 3 [Spoiler] Spoiler 4[/spoiler]
```



Spoiler



i should put something nice in here


 Spoiler 1



Spoiler



Spoiler 2​


Spoiler



Spoiler 3 



Spoiler



Spoiler 4




trying to figure out how to put multiple spoilers in a spoiler, this code is getting sloppy

Edit: i win, but you can't put crap in anything but the first spoiler

Let me lay down the law on how these spoilers work


```
1. [Spoiler] always creates a blank spoiler inside of the spoiler, you cannot put anything in the blank spoiler
2. the [Spoiler] tag pretends the character right after it doesn't exist. Example: [Spoiler]hello world][/spoiler] will show "ello world"
3. when in a [Spoiler], the [spoiler] tag and the [title:****] tag are ignored
4. the closing spoiler tag [/Spoiler] is exactly the same as [/spoiler]
5. if a [Spoiler] is placed within a [Spoiler], it will create another empty spoiler in that same spoiler level
6. every [/spoiler] placed within a [Spoiler] takes the spoiler another level deeper
```

the whole thing is a huge inception mind****, i'd advise only using the regular spoiler tag, the capital Spoiler tag is messed up


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 24, 2011)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]















































[/spoiler][/SPOILER]


Now the word "Spoiler" looks weird to me....thanks for making me do this X.x


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 24, 2011)

Spoiler






Spoiler



fuck yeah


 learnt


 just [/spoiler] i [/spoiler] what [/spoiler] look [/SPOILER]


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

I need to add titles to all the spoilers, too, but it doesn't work.

I also did exactly how you guys did the spoilers here, but it didn't work.

I'm trying to use this on this topic, but it isn't working.

I've been doing it like this:

(SPOILER)(title:3D Titles)
(spoiler)(title:*name of game*)
*Game stuff*(/spoiler)
*A bunch more of the previous spoiler tags*(/SPOILER)
(SPOILER)(title:2.5D Titles)
(spoiler)(title:*name of game*)
*game stuff*(/spoiler)
*A bunch more of the previous spoiler tags*(/SPOILER)
(SPOILER)(title:2D Titles)
(spoiler)(title:*name of game*)
*game stuff*(/spoiler)
*A bunch more of the previous spoiler tags*(/SPOILER)

*Parantheses used instead of brackets to show what I'm doing*
But every time I do that, it bunches it all into one spoiler and none of it's formatted correctly.

How do I get it to format right?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I need to add titles to all the spoilers, too, but it doesn't work.
> 
> I also did exactly how you guys did the spoilers here, but it didn't work.
> 
> ...



see this post!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

How do you put spoilers into spoilers into spoilers, and so on and so forth? There's a topic I want to organize with spoilers (i.e. Separate games into 3D Graphics > RPG > Game), but it won't let me put a spoiler into a spoiler.


And yes, before you mention anything, I do know that this is spoilerception and yo dawg. You don't have to mention it.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 24, 2011)

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> see this post!
> That doesn't help me at all, for that only explains how to put empty spoilers within spoilers. What I need is a way to put things into ALL the spoilers.
> 
> QUOTE(JoostinOnline @ Aug 24 2011, 03:31 PM) I don't think you can add titles, but here is how you make spoilers:


We know that. We can add titles, as well. But I need spoilers inside of spoilers.

...Wait... what? That says JPG but it's animated. What kind of trickery are you running?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> I don't think you can add titles, but here is how you make spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's saying that it's buggy as hell and to stick to normal spoilers


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

you can add titles to spoilers, but not to Spoilers, see my rules which i have just finished


```
1. [Spoiler] always creates a blank spoiler inside of the spoiler, you cannot put anything in the blank spoiler
2. the [Spoiler] tag pretends the character right after it doesn't exist. Example: [Spoiler]hello world][/spoiler] will show "ello world"
3. when in a [Spoiler], the [spoiler] tag and the [title:****] tag are ignored
4. the closing spoiler tag [/Spoiler] is exactly the same as [/spoiler]
5. if a [Spoiler] is placed within a [Spoiler], it will create another empty spoiler in that same spoiler level
6. every [/spoiler] placed within a [Spoiler] takes the spoiler another level deeper
```

the whole thing is a huge inception mind****, i'd advise only using the regular spoiler tag, the capital Spoiler tag is messed up

Edit: @Sora, you simply cannot put multiple spoilers into the same level of a spoiler and have content in all of them, not possible


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, I edited my post right afterward.

This needs to be added to the BBC help page.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

Testing


Spoiler: Spoiler 1






Spoiler: Spoiler 2










Yup, doesn't work.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 24, 2011)

It would be a lot easier if you could do this:



Spoiler: title



whatever


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

But that isn't how I want it! It has to be exactly how I want it!


----------



## nexus1556 (Aug 24, 2011)

Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



Keep Clicking!!!





Spoiler



You Reached The End


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> It would be a lot easier if you could do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it will be okay...  I promise...


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

nexus1556 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hey


you can remove those lowercase spoiler tags, they're doing nothing


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

Just having normal spoilers will stretch the page. I don't want to stretch the page. I want my post as small as I can make it, but still have page-stretching amounts of content on it. And spoilers within spoilers is the only way I can make this happen.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 24, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> it's really not difficult, just a few more characters.  and it's in the BBCode sticky


I'm talking about the "BB Code Help" icon in advanced posting that leads here.

It would be easier because it's more common.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Just having normal spoilers will stretch the page. I don't want to stretch the page. I want my post as small as I can make it, but still have page-stretching amounts of content on it. And spoilers within spoilers is the only way I can make this happen.



What's wrong with this?



Spoiler: 3D Titles:




-Assassin's Creed II: Discovery
-ATV: Wild Ride
-Bakugan: Defenders of the Core
-Battle of Giants: Dragons
-COP: The Recruit
-Dementium: The Ward
-Dementium II
-Dragon Ball Kai: Ultimate Butouden
-Dragon Ball Origins
-Dragon Ball Origins 2
-Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
-Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker
-Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2
-Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time
-Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates
-Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light
-Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
-Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
-The [email protected]: Dearly Stars
-Infinite Space
-Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
-Kingdom Hearts Re: Coded
-The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
-The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
-LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars
-Mario Kart DS
-Metroid Prime: Hunters
-Moon
-Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Shadow
-Ni no Kuni / The Another World
-Okamiden
-Phantasy Star Zero
-Picross 3D
-Resident Evil: Deadly Silence
-RIZ-ZOAWD / The Wizard of Oz: Beyond the Yellow Brick Road
-Solatorobo: Red the Hunter / Solatorobo -And then to CODA-
-Sonic Colors
-Suikoden Tierkreis
-Super Mario 64 DS
-Tales of Innocence
-Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble!





Spoiler: 2.5D Titles:




-Arcahic Sealed Heat
-Blood of Bahamut
-The Dark Spire
-Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen
-Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride
-Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revelation
-Heroes of Mana
-Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ
-Pokemon Black/White
-Soma Bringer
-Tales of Hearts





Spoiler: 2D Titles:




-999: 9 Persons, 9 Hours, 9 Doors
-Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth
-Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
-Big Bang Mini
-Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
-Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
-Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
-Children of Mana
-Cooking Mama: Shop and Chop
-Crafting Mama
-Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
-Professor Layton and the Curious Village
-Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box
-Professor Layton and the Last Specter
-Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle
-Professor Layton and the Unwound Future
-Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor
-Super Princess Peach
-The World Ends With You
-Yoshi's Island DS


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

you want something like this?


```
[spoiler][title:games]3D Graphics
[indent]RPG
[indent]Oblivion
Fallout[/indent]
FPS
[indent]Call of Duty
Battlefield[/indent][/indent]
2D Graphics
[indent]RPG
[indent]Terraria
Some other game[/indent]
Retro
[indent]Super Mario Bros. 2
Metroid
Mother[/indent][/indent][/spoiler]
```



Spoiler: games



3D Graphics
RPG
Oblivion
Fallout
FPS
Call of Duty
Battlefield
2D Graphics
RPG
Terraria
Some other game
Retro
Super Mario Bros. 2
Metroid
Mother





Edit: or this?


```
[h]Games[/h]
[spoiler][title:3D Graphics]RPG
[indent]Oblivion
Fallout[/indent]
FPS
[indent]Call of Duty
Battlefield[/indent][/spoiler]
[spoiler][title:2D Graphics]RPG
[indent]Terraria
Some other game[/indent]
Retro
[indent]Super Mario Bros. 2
Metroid
Mother[/indent][/spoiler]
```
Games


Spoiler: 3D Graphics



RPG
Oblivion
Fallout
FPS
Call of Duty
Battlefield





Spoiler: 2D Graphics



RPG
Terraria
Some other game
Retro
Super Mario Bros. 2
Metroid
Mother


----------



## nexus1556 (Aug 24, 2011)

How Bout Dis



Spoiler



3DS Titles

Nes Titles 

Wii Titles







Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It


[



Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It





Spoiler



Boom Son Thats How We Do It


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

nvm


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2011)

i don't think OP has really thought about how difficult on the eyes the  SPOspoilerILER is...


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

nexus1556 said:
			
		

> How Bout Dis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not possible man, no matter what you try it won't work, the [Spoiler] tag laughs at your attempts


----------



## Snailface (Aug 24, 2011)

It does have an end (quote me for source) but it seems to go on forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



[spoiler
]



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



oh hai thar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Edit:
It does end! I didn't make enough spoilers! I'll have to fit that.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

How do you put spoilers into spoilers into spoilers, and so on and so forth? There's a topic I want to organize with spoilers (i.e. Separate games into 3D Graphics > RPG > Game), but it won't let me put a spoiler into a spoiler.


And yes, before you mention anything, I do know that this is spoilerception and yo dawg. You don't have to mention it.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> It does have an end (quote me for source) but it seems to go on forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all of the [spoiler] tags are useless, and the [/SPOILER] tag could just be another [/spoiler] tag, they do the same exact thing

also the [SPOILER] tag could just be [Spoiler]

Edit: see Da Rules

and it says "oh hai thar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

have i ruined your fun enough yet?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

No, I need it so each game is in a section of their genre and whether or not they're 3D. I also need the games with the section of their own, so I can add pics and video of each game.

I'm sorry. I haven't taken my medication today, since I've ran out and have been spending most of the day memorizing stuff for work.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 24, 2011)

I suggest using nested lists (though they like to eat and crap out newlines in inappropriate places, they're less buggy then spoilers) and keeping spoilers to one level.


*Games*
*RPGs*


Spoiler




Final Fantasy
Super Mario RPG




*FPS*


Spoiler




Call Of Duty
Half-Life








			
				Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> ...Wait... what? That says JPG but it's animated. What kind of trickery are you running?


It's mediafire doing it, not him on purpose, but it's just not matching up the extension to the actual file type.  The extension is wrong, but the browser gets the actual MIME type and displays based on that.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I suggest using nested lists (though they like to eat and crap out newlines in inappropriate places, they're less buggy then spoilers) and keeping spoilers to one level.
> 
> 
> *Games*
> ...


a list within a list, why didn't i think of this?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I suggest using nested lists (though they like to eat and crap out newlines in inappropriate places, they're less buggy then spoilers) and keeping spoilers to one level.
> 
> 
> *Games*
> ...


Yes, but this still wouldn't work. I would still need spoilers within spoilers, as I need to add images and video of the games in question.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 24, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> a list within a list, why didn't i think of this?



because Rydian is GBAtemp's furry genius


----------



## Snailface (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, at this point the show button wouldn't "show" anymore. So that's the limit, what you're seeing below. (click on the image to see it in it's true glory)
I was zoomed way out and it still stretched about 5 vertical pages. Lord knows how many spoilers are there but you can count the vertical lines if you're bored.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I hope you know how to make nested spoilers now, Sora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@T2-- I know what you're doing is more sensible and useful, but I had more fun with my epic spoiler pyramid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But you successfully helped the girl so I still lose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, well.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 25, 2011)

I win


```
[b]Games[/b]
[list]
[*][b]RPGs[/b]
[list][spoiler][title:Final Fantasy]blahblahblah image[/spoiler]
[spoiler][title:Super Mario RPG]blahimageblah blah[/spoiler]
[/list]

[*][b]FPS[/b][list][spoiler][title:Call of Duty]imageblahblah blah[/spoiler]
[spoiler][title:Half-Life]blahblahimage blah[/spoiler]
[/list]
[/list]
```

*Games*

*RPGs*



Spoiler: Final Fantasy



blahblahblah image





Spoiler: Super Mario RPG



blahimageblah blah




*FPS*



Spoiler: Call of Duty



imageblahblah blah





Spoiler: Half-Life



blahblahimage blah


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 25, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> I win
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


....I am such an idiot. I was wondering why Alessa kept telling me "PUT THE GAME SPOILS THERE. NOT THE LIST OF GAMES." Not that it was any less confusing of her to say it like that without explanation.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 25, 2011)

I was too lazy to use titles because I typed that crap by hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And put the spoilers back to back to remove the space between them.


```
spoiler1[/spoiler][spoiler]spoiler2
```


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 25, 2011)

but i hate doing that, it makes it hard to edit *whines*


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 25, 2011)

The nested spoiler thing is a bug I discovered long ago. It's not really supposed to be used.
Nested spoilers are a todo for the update.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 25, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> The nested spoiler thing is a bug I discovered long ago. It's not really supposed to be used.
> Nested spoilers are a todo for the update.


They're fun though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least keep them for the EOF?


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh i want a go!


Spoiler






Spoiler



PIE



Spoiler



SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 25, 2011)

Look fun but is very hard to makes multi-spoiler...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just similar to GBATemp cheat forum before...


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 25, 2011)

Why do I think about inception?


----------



## air2004 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 25, 2011)

I bet everyone here opened all the spoilers on page 1 before posting lol xD


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 25, 2011)

considering that 90% of the posts here are simply people "testing it out", maybe this thread could be moved to the EoF or maybe a new thread should be started there for these "tests".


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 25, 2011)

or maybe it could stay how it is


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 24, 2011)

How do you put spoilers into spoilers into spoilers, and so on and so forth? There's a topic I want to organize with spoilers (i.e. Separate games into 3D Graphics > RPG > Game), but it won't let me put a spoiler into a spoiler.


And yes, before you mention anything, I do know that this is spoilerception and yo dawg. You don't have to mention it.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 26, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> but i hate doing that, it makes it hard to edit *whines*


Try having nested lists eating newlines and crapping them back out in the wrong places...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2011)

Spoilers within spoilers your all nuts!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 27, 2011)

EDIT, never mind.
Hard to tell the midway point for the spoilers.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 27, 2011)

Could be worse.

*WARNING: SPOILER INSIDE* (show)


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 27, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Could be worse.
> 
> *WARNING: SPOILER INSIDE* (show)



I fall for that every time >.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 27, 2011)

i know, me too, but now I can do it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*WARNING: SPOILER INSIDE* (show)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Could be worse.
> 
> *WARNING: SPOILER INSIDE* (show)


i was wondering why it wouldn't open....


----------

